
How to End Poverty in 15 Years [video] - franssmid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVjZjPbHrFE
======
tim333
Big fan of Rosling. It's interesting seeing Malawi about 20 years after I was
there. It hasn't changed much unlike places like China and Thailand which have
been transformed. I've got a theory that info tech like internet and
smartphones will lead to Africa growing like Asia.

